# First Iranian Woman to Compete in Official Match Wins; Can't Come Home Because She Wasn't Wearing Hijab in Match



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 22, 2019)

*An Iranian Boxer Won Her First Official Match. Now She Says She Can't Go Back Home.*



> Sadaf Khadem, the first Iranian woman to compete in an official boxing match, won't return home to Iran after learning about an arrest warrant issued against her coach, she announced Wednesday.
> 
> Khadem was in the western French town of Royan for the fight against boxer Anne Chauvin on Saturday. She won the fight while decked out in a green tank top and red shorts with a white waistband, matching the Iranian flag. Her head was also uncovered while she traded blows, all of which are against Iran's mandatory dress code for women.
> 
> ...



https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hayesbrown/iranian-boxer-sadaf-khadem-arrest-warrant 

TL;DR Sadaf Khadem, who appears to be a lovely and badass woman, became the first Iranian woman to win a boxing title. She didn't wear a hijab during the boxing match (for obvious reasons, come on) so an arrest warrent was issued for her and her coach back in her home town of Tehran. The fight didn't even take place in Iran; it was in a town in France. A spokesperson for Khadem told AFP that she is “accused of violating Iranian dress rules for women while her trainer is suspected of complicity.”


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe she knew this going in and did it for an excuse to get to stay in a country that hasn't turned to shit.

Seriously sucks that fanatical islam has ruined what was once the seat of a great civilization. The Arabian Peninsula was always shit. Persia was one of the best places in the world, once.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Apr 22, 2019)

suspected of complicity.
its abit of fuckin cloth, come on now.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 22, 2019)

Well that sucks.



Your Weird Fetish said:


> Maybe she knew this going in and did it for an excuse to get to stay in a country that hasn't turned to shit.
> 
> Seriously sucks that fanatical islam has ruined what was once the seat of a great civilization. The Arabian Peninsula was always shit. Persia was one of the best places in the world, once.



I don’t blame her if she did it on purpose. Being a woman in the Middle East would suck.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Apr 22, 2019)

What a shitty, stupid, fucking country. Obviously she's better off.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 22, 2019)

Where are you Western feminists?


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 22, 2019)

A Useless Fish said:


> What a shitty, stupid, fucking country. Obviously she's better off.


In France there's still a decent chance she'll be stoned to death I suppose.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm honestly shocked women are currently allowed to box there somewhat. 

I mean, I thought Muhammad wanted them at home cooking and giving birth?



The Last Stand said:


> Where are you Western feminists?



Shopping for their abortion parties at Whole Foods.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 22, 2019)

Memory hole approaching in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... 
DRUMPF!
There we go. Back to normal.


----------



## LinuxVoid (Apr 22, 2019)

"Boxing women are shameless whores because they show off their beautiful bodies and only want men with money, big penises, ripped bodies or nice cars. I am working very hard to have a nice car and sexy body, unfortunately that will never happen for me, so why is it fair for men and women that have beautiful bodies to show it off. Women should wear the niqab to veil their bodies, because when they show it off, it makes me feel insecure and its not fair. I want to burn those women" - Iran


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Apr 22, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Where are you Western feminists?



Screeching about cultural relativism and how it's not their place to whitesplain to a marginalised group, of course.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 22, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Persia was one of the best places in the world, once.



I guess it's time to MPGA (Make Persia Great Again).


----------



## morbidly-obese-steven (Apr 22, 2019)

“HiJaB eMpOwErS wOmEn”


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 22, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Where are you Western feminists?


They're too busy bitching about a mostly imaginary pay gap.
They really only care about themselves.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 22, 2019)

First time in my life I'd believe an immigrant saying "I fear for my life if I return to my country". Usually it's what they NPCs tell them to repeat over and over, no matter how fucking irrelevant their existence is.

Also:





How would a boxer hold onto that with those kind of gloves? Literally no loss. It's all on her and her ass-backwards beliefs.


----------



## byuu (Apr 22, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I'm honestly shocked women are currently allowed to box there somewhat.
> 
> I mean, I thought Muhammad wanted them at home cooking and giving birth?


Hitting your woman gets boring after a while if there's no challenge.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 22, 2019)

> Can't Come Home Because She Wasn't Wearing Hijab in Match


Holy shit I thought you were kidding.


----------



## KeyserBroze (Apr 22, 2019)

No wonder they don't want her to return, an Iranian woman who can fight back is the cultural equivalent of a nuke.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 22, 2019)

Real question is this...Who taught her how to box and are they teaching more women over there to do so?

Also, depending on the angle and lighting she's either butt ugly or not that bad looking.  She should continue to not where a hijab, but only if she knows which angles look best on her and how much makeup to wear.


----------



## Damn Near (Apr 22, 2019)

there must be some mistake, i heard that islam was super feminist


----------



## Clop (Apr 22, 2019)

Fuck Iran, ma'am. Europe welcomes you. Enjoy.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Apr 22, 2019)

Why would she even want to return anyway? lol


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 22, 2019)

Clop said:


> Fuck Iran, ma'am. Europe welcomes you. Enjoy.


Just stay out of the neighborhoods filled with people that will kill her for not wearing a hijab there, too.

She should get a gun and become an American.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 22, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Where are you Western feminists?



Either being mad about troons, or trying to rationalize troons, probably. Although some are also sperging about all the various ways that they, as women in 1st world countries, are viciously oppressed, and are in desperate need of liberation, even though they're more free than anyone in human history.

The rest are busy being fat and bitching that they can't get laid, though.

EDIT: OT - I'm actually looking forward to the first tard on social media that screeches a comparison to a nun's habit; habits are worn after a voluntary vow to the Church, and hijabs are something that some Imam's will tell you a girl should be wearing by age 7, or beaten until she submits out of fear.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 22, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Real question is this...Who taught her how to box and are they teaching more women over there to do so?
> 
> Also, depending on the angle and lighting she's either butt ugly or not that bad looking.  She should continue to not where a hijab, but only if she knows which angles look best on her and how much makeup to wear.








She's definitely not butt ugly. Unlike a lot of female boxers she seems to be a nice balance between feminine and muscular.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 22, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> View attachment 735031
> 
> She's definitely not butt ugly. Unlike a lot of female boxers she seems to be a nice balance between feminine and muscular.



I'd embarrass myself and disappoint her, inside and outside the ring.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 22, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> EDIT: OT - I'm actually looking forward to the first tard on social media that screeches a comparison to a nun's habit; habits are worn after a voluntary vow to the Church, and hijabs are something that some Imam's will tell you a girl should be wearing by age 7, or beaten until she submits out of fear.


I'm not crazy about Catholics either, honestly.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 22, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> I'm not crazy about Catholics either, honestly.



Oh, I have no end of complaints about Catholics, but at least nuns aren't forced to wear habits; in that one area, they are slightly less asinine and insane.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 22, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Oh, I have no end of complaints about Catholics, but at least nuns aren't forced to wear habits; in that one area, they are slightly less asinine and insane.


And the last time we heard of Nun suicide bombers was in 2014, turns out they were just Muslims dressed like Nuns.


----------



## millais (Apr 22, 2019)

Sometimes, the athletes from shithole countries use the opportunity of international sporting match to abscond and claim asylum or find work in a first world country. There was like a whole soccer team from some African country that did this not too long ago. Now if the Iranian government is saying there's no warrant for this athlete's arrest, then I suspect this economic refugee thing is the reason for this incident. Iran's not really a shithole country yet, but the latest round of oil sanctions will make their economy suffer even more, so there's probably a lot of incentive to get out now while there is an opportunity.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 22, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> EDIT: OT - I'm actually looking forward to the first tard on social media that screeches a comparison to a nun's habit; habits are worn after a voluntary vow to the Church, and hijabs are something that some Imam's will tell you a girl should be wearing by age 7, or beaten until she submits out of fear.



My guy, I've been seeing people screech about how "muh nuns' habits are literally hijabs!!! CHECKMATE CHRISTIANS!!!" for a while now. It grinds my geeahs Peter Griffin style.

Habits and hijabs are both religious garments won by women around the head and neck area. The similarities stop there.

Habits are worn by nuns. A nun is essentially a female monk. Catholic women volunteer to be nuns. It's a position within the church or the faith. Again, essentially a female deacon or monk or whatever. Christian women, or specifically Catholic women (because protestants don't really have nuns), aren't forced to wear them.



Spoiler



Hijabs (and burqas by extension) are worn by all women of Islamic (and Islamic-based) faith, aside from a few tiny split-off groups and individuals who want to be progressive in the real sense (these groups are of course targeted). If women are seen in public without them, they are subject to stoning, death, and rape- often all three. Women have to begin wearing them at very young ages because the Middle East evidently sees 7 year olds as sexually attractive. Middle Eastern culture really is animalistic (with men at least); if a woman is seen in public without one, or her ankle is showing, the culture basically says "well I, as a man, was so overcome with primal sexual urges after seeing an inch of skin that I had no choice but to rape her in the street." IIRC there was a time in Iran, or one of those countries, where wearing the hijab was actually optional, but then the governments became Islamic theocracies. I don't have a link, but you know that photo of women taking off their hijab in protest?

When western female reporters (or one belonging to an outside culture) goes to interview a leader from one of those nations, 99% of the time they're wearing a hijab and covered head to toe. If I wear to interview Pope Francis today, go visit a Catholic priest, go to a Catholic funeral, etc. as a non-member I would not have to dress as a nun.



Again, the habit is worn by a specific group of women (female "leaders") within the Catholic church and it's a voluntary "career" path; AFAIK Islam, or any of its offshoots, does not have any church leading positions for women, because women are seen as property and lower than dogs. Buddhists, Taoists, and Hindus do, though!


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 22, 2019)

Nuns don't even all wear habits anymore, do they?

In any case yes Iran was once a secular police state rather than an Islamic one. And it was much nicer at that time.



millais said:


> Sometimes, the athletes from shithole countries use the opportunity of international sporting match to abscond and claim asylum or find work in a first world country. There was like a whole soccer team from some African country that did this not too long ago. Now if the Iranian government is saying there's no warrant for this athlete's arrest, then I suspect this economic refugee thing is the reason for this incident. Iran's not really a shithole country yet, but the latest round of oil sanctions will make their economy suffer even more, so there's probably a lot of incentive to get out now while there is an opportunity.


Even if it's not an African style shithole what was once a fairly independent secular populace is periodically harassed by religious police. Hard to imagine what is in essence a western 1st worlder in outlook wanting to put up with that.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Apr 23, 2019)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> IIRC there was a time in Iran, or one of those countries, where wearing the hijab was actually optional, but then the governments became Islamic theocracies. I don't have a link, but you know that photo of women taking off their hijab in protest?



Yep, before the Revolution in 1979 Iran was rapidly urbanizing and westernizing. Photos from the 50s through the late 70s look like they could be from any European nation of the era, landscape and architecture aside. They had a secular but extremely totalitarian monarchy for the decades leading up to it. The last monarch, Mohammad Reza Shah, actually banned veils and hijabs in 1936 in an effort to modernize the country and enforced it with extreme gusto for the first few years. The revolution started as a leftist backlash about the extravagance and corruption of the royal family, colonialism, and suppression of individual freedoms, but was quickly coopted by ultra-conservative religious extremists. 



Spoiler: historian spergs about women in the Iranian revolution



In the 1960s, Reza Shah enacted the "white revolution" which tried to dismantle traditional Islamist practices and, importantly, enfranchise women. He tried to at least pretend to support working class and peasant class people by taking down traditional land distribution schemes, etc, to westernize the country even more. He was hoping it would legitimize his dynasty and create a popular support base amongst the rural poor. He instead created this huge population of angry students, academics, women, and urban poor people who opposed his regime and supported socialism or communism instead.  Many of them started to support a kind of uniquely Iranian anti-capitalist, anti-western leftist Islamic socialism. There was also a fairly sizable urban middle class who supported a constitutional democracy based essentially on western forms. 

So Khomeini wasn't initially seen as a real threat because the protesters were mostly lefties who wanted to break down the top-heavy power structure of the monarchy by some means. No one really expected them to rally behind an insanely conservative religious dictator who immediately began a draconian Islamist crackdown. He used a bunch of (alleged) false flag operations like the arson of a locked theater that killed hundreds of civilians to get more moderate clerics and muslims on his side, then courted more liberal groups with the help of the moderates.

Women were highly involved in the initial student movements and later protests against the Shah, including getting the military guards in Tehran disarmed because they'd go out and protest with babies in their arms and the Shah knew shooting a woman holding a baby would be game over. Khomeini applauded them for their work for the protests and encouraged them to be more involved, stoked their hatred of the Shah, and allowed them to participate in positions that held real power, but he _also_ made the hijab a symbol of the revolution and encouraged women to wear them again. After he took power, he made it mandatory for women in the government to wear hijab. Then he kicked them all out of the government. By 1983, hijab was mandatory for all women in public, no exceptions, and it had to be worn neatly; "bad hijab" that showed hair or too much skin could get you arrested just like no hijab. Last year the "bad hijab" law was officially repealed but in practice it hasn't gone away.



tl,dr: lefty women started wearing the hijab voluntarily with the support of radical religious nutjobs who made it seem like a symbol of their power as muslim women or some shit, and now they can't not wear it.

 We call this "foreshadowing".


----------



## queue-anon (Apr 23, 2019)

Kate Farms Shill said:


> tl,dr: lefty women started wearing the hijab voluntarily with the support of radical religious nutjobs who made it seem like a symbol of their power as muslim women or some shit, and now they can't not wear it.



Makes Western women who wear hijabs out of "solidarity" look even more like chumps.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Apr 23, 2019)

queue-anon said:


> Makes Western women who wear hijabs out of "solidarity" look even more like chumps.



At least the Iranian women in the 70s lived under a regime that engaged in extreme censorship of the media. They had little idea what was going on outside of Tehran because the only news they got was state-sponsored and the only opposing voice was religious extremists who were grooming them. Westerners can see what's going on in the rest of the world and have the benefit of being able to google why the hijab is mandatory in the middle east now, see the effect radical islam is having on the world and on women. We have the most expansive resource ever to exist at our fingertips at all time. This information can be found in 10 minutes. This information is constantly delivered to us through a 24-hour news media stream. You have to make a serious effort to _not_ know that islam is oppressing women where ever it takes root.

They _still_ choose to wear it and claim it's feminism.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 23, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Maybe she knew this going in and did it for an excuse to get to stay in a country that hasn't turned to shit.
> 
> Seriously sucks that fanatical islam has ruined what was once the seat of a great civilization. The Arabian Peninsula was always shit. Persia was one of the best places in the world, once.



There is an interesting book called *Women with Mustaches and Men without Beards: Gender and Sexual Anxieties of Iranian Modernity.*

No, It's NOT about sjwism & troonery. It's about the iranian view about gender roles & sex before Islam destroyed everything. The people in the picture are a man and a woman. Back then it was considered beautiful to look like this.










Or look at the beautiful iranian fashion from the 70s


Spoiler: islam is evil


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 23, 2019)

#woke
#progressive


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Apr 23, 2019)

i just hope her family will be save in iran. And that there won't be any moron who decides to honor kill her


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 23, 2019)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I guess it's time to MPGA (Make Persia Great Again).


#MakeIranZoroastrianAgain



millais said:


> Sometimes, the athletes from shithole countries use the opportunity of international sporting match to abscond and claim asylum or find work in a first world country. There was like a whole soccer team from some African country that did this not too long ago. Now if the Iranian government is saying there's no warrant for this athlete's arrest, then I suspect this economic refugee thing is the reason for this incident. Iran's not really a shithole country yet, but the latest round of oil sanctions will make their economy suffer even more, so there's probably a lot of incentive to get out now while there is an opportunity.


Iran is pretty shitty, that's why the country explodes into giant months long protests every time an election happens.


----------



## Terminus Est (Apr 23, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Maybe she knew this going in and did it for an excuse to get to stay in a *country that hasn't turned to shit*.
> 
> Seriously sucks that fanatical islam has ruined what was once the seat of a great civilization. The Arabian Peninsula was always shit. Persia was one of the best places in the world, once.



Country that hasn't turned to Shit / France

Pick one


----------



## Basketball Jones (Apr 23, 2019)

So...a fatwa? Or is “warrant” the better word to use here? Given the circumstances, “warrant” seems to be a much softer word than the woman and her coach’s reaction suggest.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 23, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Where are you Western feminists?





Recon said:


> Memory hole approaching in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
> DRUMPF!
> There we go. Back to normal.





Sword Fighter Super said:


> They're too busy bitching about a mostly imaginary pay gap.
> They really only care about themselves.





TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Either being mad about troons, or trying to rationalize troons, probably. Although some are also sperging about all the various ways that they, as women in 1st world countries, are viciously oppressed, and are in desperate need of liberation, even though they're more free than anyone in human history.
> 
> The rest are busy being fat and bitching that they can't get laid, though.
> 
> EDIT: OT - I'm actually looking forward to the first tard on social media that screeches a comparison to a nun's habit; habits are worn after a voluntary vow to the Church, and hijabs are something that some Imam's will tell you a girl should be wearing by age 7, or beaten until she submits out of fear.





Clockwork_PurBle said:


> My guy, I've been seeing people screech about how "muh nuns' habits are literally hijabs!!! CHECKMATE CHRISTIANS!!!" for a while now. It grinds my geeahs Peter Griffin style.
> 
> Habits and hijabs are both religious garments won by women around the head and neck area. The similarities stop there.
> 
> ...





> muh libs






Have sex.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 23, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Have sex.



What did he mean by this?

?


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 23, 2019)

Recon said:


> What did he mean by this?
> 
> ?



He has autism and we should laugh at him.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 23, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 735820
> Have sex.


Libtard.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Apr 24, 2019)

Kate Farms Shill said:


> Yep, before the Revolution in 1979 Iran was rapidly urbanizing and westernizing. Photos from the 50s through the late 70s look like they could be from any European nation of the era, landscape and architecture aside. They had a secular but extremely totalitarian monarchy for the decades leading up to it. The last monarch, Mohammad Reza Shah, actually banned veils and hijabs in 1936 in an effort to modernize the country and enforced it with extreme gusto for the first few years. The revolution started as a leftist backlash about the extravagance and corruption of the royal family, colonialism, and suppression of individual freedoms, but was quickly coopted by ultra-conservative religious extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean like this:


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 28, 2019)

Saw this today and thought here would be a nice place for it. Not sure of the source.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 2, 2021)

Based


----------

